# McGaheysville or Massanutten



## jpsmit (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey there TUG friends. we are heading down to Daytona for a few days in the New Year from Toronto. Typically we stop around Beckley VA for the night. I am wondering if any of the resorts in that area (McGaheysville/ Massanutten or is there anything near Beckley) that offers one night accommodations? We would need a two bedroom January 2 going and January 8 coming back.

any thoughts?

thanks in advance all


----------



## swazzie (Dec 23, 2015)

If you haven't already found it, Massanutten seems to have overnight accomodations available on certain dates--checkout the 'Overnight Accomodations' section on their home page:

http://www.massresort.com/

There's nothing listed for your dates, but it says to call so perhaps there's something available.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 23, 2015)

You could rent a week from RCI for $209 for Jan 2-9. Sale ends tonight.  Normal price would be $294.

I don't think you will get 2 nightly rentals for less than $100 a night.


----------

